# 1st IVF cycle



## Alison Drake (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Me and DH 30 yrs old.  TTC for 3 years.  I have mild endometriosis.  Sperm is fine.   After 3 failed attempts at IUI, we are now on the road to starting our first IVF  

I started down-regulating on Monday with Synarel nasal spray which I hate!  

I run a small local support group for women ttc called 'Baby Hopes' which keeps me busy.  It's great to have other people to share your experience with who really know what you are going through. 

Good luck to everyone going through treatment

Alison


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Alison

 with your treatment.

Me and my DH are due to start our first IVF next month  

Sending you lots of  

Love Shaz xx


----------



## Ripley (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Alison

Just wanted to wish you loads of good luck and   - hope you get a   on your first IVF.

Ill be starting my first in a couple of weeks time too and can't think of anything else!  

love Sandy


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I am due to start my first IVF cycle in December, feeling very unsure about the whole thing and quite negative.  Does anybody know anyone wher it has worked the first time, I get the impression from everything that i've read that it doesn't although my doctor says that it does.


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi

Good luck for your cycle when it starts in December hun.

It can and does work first time for some people - i know a few girls on here that it has worked 1st time for.

The whole thing can seem very daunting - but you will get through it.  I found this site a great help and the people are fantastic.  Take some time to read some of the boards - and remember to join the cycle buddies december board for your cycle starting in December hun - that way you can chat with people who are going through everything at the same time as you.

WIshing you lots of luck.

Carol
xxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

HI

JUST A QUICKIE,  I WENT FOR MY FIRST CYCLE LAST YEAR AND HIT THE JACKPOT FIRST TIME LUCKY!!!!

GOOD LUCK   

BEV


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi there

Prepare yourself for 3 attempts. That way you can focus on the fact that your consultant gets to know your body , how you respond to your medication etc, What can be done the next time to improve your chances. And believe me you'll get used to the treatment and it will be less stressfull. It's not easy, it can be long haul, I'm on my 4th and 'closure' cycle at the moment before I go down the ED route. 

That doesn't mean you're not going to succeed 1st time round, you may be 10 years younger than me and that will be hugely fortunate!  

You're in the best place. You'll get all the info and support you need. I did not know of FF when I first started, and I wished I had!

Good Luck

Vanilla x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hiya
I had my first try in Aug/Sept....Now got twinnies on the way....Have faith, and lots of luck.
        
Sally


----------



## tor70 (Oct 14, 2005)

hiya dieselbabe,

i am worried too - i am due to start my first ivf in jan 2006  -  like you i have been pessimistically optimistic ( if that makes any sense )

i feel a lot better on finding ff - and after only being on here a few days feel more positive.

i know people it has worked first time for - i have seen some on ff but also my cousin had icsi for first time and has a 6 yr old ds and my friend had icsi and now has a daughter who is 4 - so it does work first time - just not always.

i must admit i have resigned myself to the fact that it probably won't for us but i think we are sometimes too scared to get to positive and feel so let down again - but we are all strong and if we believe then that is half the battle!

much love and luck to you - i'm right behind you!

tor70


----------



## Jellybean99 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's our first cycle of IVF, so not really sure what to expect. I have Endo and PCOS and long cycles normally.  The clinic started me off on 7 days of provera to try to kick start my periods, but I finished the packet last Monday and still no period.  The clinic said it should start by last Thursday.  I've been taking the Buserelin injections for nearly 2 weeks now, and have my first scan on Friday.  Does it matter if my period hasn't come before I start on the Menopur injections? Will they make me wait until I have a period before letting me start do you think? I'm worried it may delay everything.  

Any insights would be gratefully appreciated!

Jenni
xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jenni

sorry i can't be much help,when i had ivf i started dr on day 1 of my cycle and i had no idea what would happen   apparently i should of had another bleed a few days later but never did, they still went ahead with my stims (after another scan a few days later) the same thing happened on my next cycle too   

is it possible for you to phone your clinic and ask someone there ?  

just thought i better point out both my cycles went well and there is no explanation for the   i got just unlucky i guess  

good luck  

pam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well almost there 

We start our first cycle of IVF in about week & half...starting sniffing Syneral on cd21 which will be 29 March...just wondered if anyone else was starting same as me, especially if on cd21 

Would be good to share experience with someone else...

Good luck to all  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hi natasha,
thought id reply to your thread,ive replied on the easter bunnies thread as well.
im starting the  down regging on the same day as you. 
all my drugs are by  injection though   look forward to no how your getting on  
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi - I start injecting Tuesday 28th March - feeling nervous - will be 2nd fullcycle & in between had a FET.  Drugs arrived Saturday am.

Good Luck to you

Fi
x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I have now joined the new de-reg easter bunnies, easier to track who's who but nice to see there are lots.

May see you there?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep...will see you there tomorrow Cheesy !!

Good luck 

Natasha


----------



## annewithanegg (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi.  Well, finally going through our first cycle. Just had 11th jag of Buserelin. Felling very lucky so far, only side effects seem to be headaches. In fact feeling much happier & positive than for a long time. If this is how I'm going to feel while on these drugs then I'd like to keep on taking them after treatment! Day 10 of FSH (Puregon) will be Nov 17th. Trying not to feel too excited or nervous, but both keep creeping in. Knowing this site is here if I need to talk is great, even though I'm not much for posting things. Glad to find our clinic has cancelled it's research program into transferring only one embryo, would have felt really guilty not taking part in that one. thank god too many other couples said 'no' first!
  Has anyone out there tried the comedy thing after ET? Read somewhere that it really seems to help. Makes sense I suppose. Also , can anyone tell me anything about your immuneology levels & what effect these can have on success rates? My mother was never expected to live due to auto immune disorder & was advised that we children should have our imms monitored recently. When I told our cons this she just shrugged it off & said they would test it if I didn't respond well to this cycle.
    Anyway, all the best to everyone out there, thanks for listeneing (reading!)

      Mariana


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Mariana

Just popped on to wish you loads of luck with your cycle honey          Hope you get your dream 

I read all the info about the comedy after ET honey and thought it sounded great! Unfortunately it came out just before my last ET was due and it was too late for me to arrange anything, however I am determined next time I am going straight from ET to something or someone that will make me laugh my socks off! Anything that might possibly help eh?

Lots of love and luck to you
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello

I have rang clinic today as it is day 1 of my cycle been downregging since 07/07/07.  I thought that they would wait to do the first baseline scan when I have finished AF is this normal I will still be bleeding when I go on Wednesday 18/07/07 and will they start the puregon injections straightaway aswell?

I asked they said it was allright

Thanks Penny


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there yes this is normal. I had mine on the 9th. I was shocked when I got there & they wanted to do an internal scan so just have a shower before. But don't worry I didn't have a clue. I thought it would be just jelly on the belly...     You can watch it on the screen which is good all will be fine it doesn't hurt either hope all goes well xx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi
I think its normal to be scanned when AF is here. Like startfaith says its internal, but they're used to it. 
I had my scan this morning and start the stimms on thur, apparently its to miss the weekend for egg collection as theyre not open on a sunday
Good luck!
Clairexx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, it's not the most pleasant of scans but they're used to it and don't even bat an eyelid.

I've had several internal scans whilst bleeding...all dignity went out the window for me years ago 

With our first IVF, my baseline scan ended up being on cd2 and I was concerned that womb lining wouldn't have shed enough...but it was already about 3.7mm and they like it to be below 4mm...so I started stimms the following day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dp and I are hoping to commence our first cycle of IVF at CARE Manchester in late Feb early March.

We would like to do/eat everything possible to increase our chances of success.

So far I have ordered the Zita West book but are there any people on here who can give me a definitive list so to speak of things vitamins foods activities etc that can help and when in the cycle to be doing them

At the moment all we are doing is h is taking Folic Acid, Selenium and Zinc.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To be honest, I really don't think anyone can give you a definitive list of what to do/what not to do, what to take/what not to take etc etc.

There are so many varying opinions and where one person may recommend one thing, another may say different.

Alot of women adhere to Zita Wests train of thought and I know I've used her book a little like a bible at times...I wouldn't say I stick to it rigidly but there are certainly some really good points to take on board.

I would have a look on the Complementary Therapies and Prenatal Care boards for info which I think will help you...

Comp Thera

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Prenatal

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Also try using the search facility as you will find loads of posts/threads asking pretty much the same as you as it's a frequently asked question...in fact there are some fairly similar posts/threads on Peer Support board at the moment.

The main thing I would say is to eat as healthily as possible...lots of organic as well. Cut down/cut out drinking/smoking.

Once you actually start the treatment then up your protein intake as this is good for healthy eggs and ensure you drink at least 2 litres of water a day.

Anyway, rather than me repeat everything that can already be found on FF, have a little search for yourself 

Good luck
Natasha 

PS....just thought I'd add, if you want to take a good supplement try a prenatal care one such as Sanatogen Pronatal or Pregnacare as this contains everything you need, inc folic acid.....and for your DP, Wellman Vits as this contains everything he needs !


----------



## kazmac (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm about to start my first cycle of IVF and the clinic have said that I need to be on the maximum doze of drugs.

My FSH (at 3 days) was 8.1 - I'm 43 - when they did the 8 day scan I already had 6 folicles (without stimulation) so I'm wondering if the dosage they are suggesting is high for me?

Any help would be great.

KAZ


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Kaz

Didn't just want to read and run as saw no one has answered you as yet.

I'm not sure I can be of much help though   Have you asked your clinic about the dosage?  Sometimes they just get on with things and don't always explain them to you but I tend to bombard them with questions as I like to know what's what.  

At our clinic I think they start everyone on the higher dose - though on my 1st IVF they started me off on a lower dose as I had over responded on the IUI's previously.  On my 2nd IVF they then put me on the higher dose straight off to hopefully get more eggs than the 1st.  Maybe they think the higher dose is better for you to get maximum eggs.  I can't remember what my FSH was but it was fine for my age they said.  I was always fine with the natural IUI's (except ovulating too early   ) and it's MF with us but I guess the higher dose the more eggs hopefully.

Lots of luck   Charlie.


----------



## newbie michelle (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi hope everyone ok.  I tested this morning and got a BFP, i'm in shock but soooo happy


----------



## Fp (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Michelle, 
I'm so pleased for u,  Congratulations   
Make sure u don't go out in this weather. 
Take care. Xxx


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, ok so I am due to start suprefact on new yrs eve but have just been diagnosed with svt (superventricular tachycardia) I have asked loads of medical professionals if I am safe to take suprefact but with no real reassuring answers better then you should be ok. I am just wondering if anyone knows if I am ok to start?
Hopefully waiting
Kathryn xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your SVT,I would ask your cardiologist to liaise with your IVF consultant to ensure that they both are singing from the same song sheet.
Good Luck


----------



## traceyb2 (Dec 16, 2010)

well done xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## speddar (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there,

This is my first IVF cycle and I had my first scan today to see what response I am having to the Menopur 150 iu dose I've been taking. I'm 37, hubby is 35 and I have an FSH level of 6.6. Wwe already have a child conceived naturally, but I am minus one tube following an ectopic pregnancy and my remaining tube is blocked. Today is my 7th day on stims (have had 6 injections of Menopur so far). I have been told I have 16 follicles - 10 on one side and 6 on the other. Sizes range from 20mm (eek - sounds very big at this stage, but I've been told its not a cyst), a few at around the 10 - 12 mm mark and a whole load of diddy ones around 5mm.  I've been told to stay on the 150 iu dose and go for another scan on Friday.  From what I have read, this doesn't sound like a brilliant start - lots of little ones at 5mm may not reach the finish line, and I'm not sure what happens to the bigger follicles - can they get too far pass the mark once you take the drugs ready for egg transfer? I guess what I am trying to do is get a fair picture of what to expect - whether I will need to abandon this cycle, and how many of your follicles need to be a bigger size before they give you the trigger injection. Grateful for anyones wise words on this.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gosh there's absolutely no need to worry about the cycle being abandoned!! You've had a brilliant response and your follicles are fine for the stage you are at.  by the time you get to Friday some of those little ones will have caught up.  Try not to worry you are responding well so far, there's absolutely no need to be concerned.

Often you get a lead follicle as you have but don't worry it's completely normal.



Axx


----------



## speddar (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you Amanda - I had no real idea what to expect. The nurse merely told me the size of the follicles and what they need to be for egg collection. Glad to hear that having a lead follicle isn't a disaster! Off for my next injection!

S x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Usually EC occurs when the majority of them are 18mm or bigger  but they still do collect from any extra smaller ones which perhaps are a couple of mil behind.  They tend to grow at about 2mm per day so by the time you get back friday even the little ones will have got beyond 10mm's and then  by the time you've had your trigger shot 36 hours before ec then that's another 5mm's so it's about right for the stage you're at.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

It all sounds very good to me - I was a poor responder so had to stim for a big longer but still only went into EC with 5 follies over 10mm. I was concerned too but clinic said quality not quantity and luckily I got 5 eggs - 3 of which fertilised - and after having 2 put back are proud parents of gorgeous twins.
Good luck hun x


----------



## darinasl (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm new to this site but have been finding links to it through Google searches for months now and all the information has been really useful. I'm undergoing my first ICSI cycle - we were both tested last year and my DH was horrified to discover he had very low motility. After an emotional year (he found the news very hard to cope with) we went back to the clinic in Feb and were told that ICSI was our only real option. I had egg collection last Monday - 11 eggs, 8 fertilised normally. Today is day 3 and we were told that all 8 embryos are still strong   but they can't select just one to transfer so will leave them go to blastocyst stage - I think this is good isn't it? Think there's a possibility though that none of the embryos will develop to this stage so the cycle could be cancelled (after costing another 800 euro!). Has anyone got any experience with this? 
Am also experiencing really bad indigestion-like stomach pain since egg collection - is this normal maybe a side effect of the drugs? Am taking oxytetracycline, medrone and cyclogest?
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## alps (Sep 29, 2010)

You seem to be doing well honey..blastocyst transfer has higher success rate than 3 day transfer..am sure the embies will be fine and will reach the blastocyst stage 

not sure about the indigestion but feeling swollen is kind of normal after egg collection...keep drinking lots of water (very important!!)..

hope it all works out for you...

Good LUck


----------



## darinasl (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply - fingers crossed


----------



## speddar (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank everyone - went for my second scan today and I have 6 decent size follicles now ranging from 13 - 17 plus my massive 26mm one which we think will have gone past it! Some more small ones that are still around the 7 - 9mm mark, but the good news is that womb lining is ok, and blood test all ok, so they've booked EC for Tuesday! Like you said Dee Dee - although they like to see slightly more follicles, the nurse said quality is most important so fingers crossed we will get to the next stage (wow - twins!). I'm trying to take each stage as a separate thing at the moment, so just looking forward to them telling me they've been able to extract at least one egg on Wednesday morning. It's still feeling rather surreal at the moment and I'm grateful that I've suffered minimal side effects.


----------

